# Accepting Credit cards or Guaranteed Checks - BPI



## lunasea (Jan 6, 2008)

Bankcard Processing Intl of FL is a local Credit card processor located in Gulf Breeze. We provided the best program in the industry including the lowest rates, no contract, and our local personal service. We would love the opportunity to earn your business and save you some hard earned money. Contact Gary Matherne at BPI 850-934-7144. www.bpisales.com


----------

